# Safe wild camping Blackpool



## jeffgolding (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, I have used the lower prom near the norbreck castle / Bispam for the last few years. As you probably all know it is closed for 18 months from April 2014, has anyone got any recommendations for safe sites near here, any help greatly appreciated, going on the 19/09/14 for about a week.
Thanks
Jeff.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Aug 26, 2014)

you could use the aire at lytham st annes it is only 7 miles away


----------



## yorkieowl (Aug 26, 2014)

We would park up near the hospital, there is a road running down the back of the park, very quiet at night, never had a problem, hospital staff use it. (North Park Drive near the junction of Albion Ave).


----------



## wineciccio (Aug 26, 2014)

Please do not quote me on this BUT  I HAVE SEEN 3 campers/motorhomes parked up for the night at the South Shore cricket club, they actually use the area before you enter the club/s car park, I was there this weekend with the C&CC, that's I how I know, google the club and get the co-ordinates, I have them here in front of me but I do know know how to enter. hours, minutes and seconds and the rests on here, sorry, they definitely stayed for there for 3 nights!!:have fun: :have fun:


----------



## thairover (Aug 26, 2014)

Further down the road left at the end of the sports fields.
 Jepson Way Blackpool FY4 5FH has some ungated, unrestricted parking areas from what I can see on earth.
http://https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.777775,-3.017768,3a,75y,292.1h,84.45t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m2!1s61TvhJuInkhNl6-5mvzFMg!2e0!4b1!6m1!1e1


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 27, 2014)

wineciccio said:


> Please do not quote me on this BUT  I HAVE SEEN 3 campers/motorhomes parked up for the night at the South Shore cricket club, they actually use the area before you enter the club/s car park, I was there this weekend with the C&CC, that's I how I know, google the club and get the co-ordinates, I have them here in front of me but I do know know how to enter. hours, minutes and seconds and the rests on here, sorry, they definitely stayed for there for 3 nights!!:have fun: :have fun:


Is this the place 
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.7...m2!1svuPa9Tz383Yg7e8PwLAvnA!2e0!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------

